# Poljot Jetfighter 24 Chrono



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

POLJOT JETFIGHTER 24

My wife bought me this watch for Christmas.I had been after one for a few years now(Roy did stock this when Mach very first showed me the RLT site)

In my opinian it is superbly made and i am absolutely smitten by it.









WARNING TO OWNERS OF A CERTAIN SWISS WATCH BRAND 

- IF YOU ARE OF NERVOUS DISPOSITION,PREGNANT,HAVE A HEART CONDITION OR ARE EASILY UPSET OR OFFENDED,THEN AVERT YOUR EYES NOW
















FOR EVERY ONE ELSE FEAST YOUR EYES ON SOME GREAT RUSSIAN CRAFTMANSHIP


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking good Andy









The back`s not bad either


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

CHEERS MACH







YOUR PHOTOGRAPHIC SKILLS ARE SUPERB! THE PICS YOU TOOK ARE GREAT AS ALWAYS







THANKS A LOT MATE


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Poljeitling...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Me like........


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ANDI said:


> POLJOT JETFIGHTER 24
> 
> My wife bought me this watch for Christmas.I had been after one for a few years now(Roy did stock this when Mach very first showed me the RLT site)
> 
> ...


i like that


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

D'you know, that looks a lttle familiar...

Sweet.


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats a beauty Andy


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Good value, but why oh why do they persist with a 30 min chrono????

Owners of a certain Swiss brand probably wont be too worried.


----------

